# Preferisce giocare con "Minecraft"/ Minecraft.



## marcogaiotto

Preferisce giocare con "Minecraft"/ Minecraft.

Ciao! Si scrive "Minecraft" o Minecraft? Servono le virgolette o meno? Grazie mille per l'aiuto!


----------



## Paulfromitaly

Mi sfugge il senso della tua domanda..


----------



## marcogaiotto

Paul, mi sto chiedendo se l'uso delle virgolette in questo caso, se fosse un testo scritto, sarebbero formalmente necessarie o meno. Grazie ancora!


----------



## Paulfromitaly

marcogaiotto said:


> sarebbero formalmente necessarie o meno


Appunto, dipende dal contesto in cui stai scrivendo..un SMS ad un amico o una lettera formale ad un ministero richiedono standard diversi.


----------



## marcogaiotto

Quindi, in un contesto formale, metteresti le virgolette prima e dopo Minecraft? Ti ringrazio per il suggerimento.


----------



## Paulfromitaly

marcogaiotto said:


> Quindi, in un contesto formale, metteresti le virgolette prima e dopo Minecraft? Ti ringrazio per il suggerimento.


Si, ma solo in quel contesto.


----------



## marcogaiotto

Grazie mille!


----------



## symposium

Mah... Si gioca a nascondino/ si gioca a Minecraft. Le virgolette non le vedo svolgere alcun ruolo...


----------



## marco.cur

Poiché è scritto con la maiuscola, secondo me le virgolette non ci vanno in ogni caso.


----------



## ohbice

Secondo me è una questione di stile, la cosa importante è che tu sia coerente nell'uso delle virgolette.


----------



## Francesco94

Secondo me, le virgolette sarebbero opportune solo se vi si aggiungesse l'apposizione - in questo caso - _gioco_: si specificherebbe _il nome proprio_ del gioco.


----------



## marcogaiotto

Vi ringrazio per i suggerimenti. In effetti, mi chiedo se il nome proprio di un videogioco può essere paragonato al titolo di un film, di un libro, ecc. , che va inserito fra virgolette oppure scritto con carattere corsivo (mi riferisco sempre a contesti piuttosto formali). Che ne dite? Grazie mille!


----------



## ohbice

Secondo questa voce di wikipedia le virgolette nel tuo caso non ci andrebbero:
Aiuto:Corsivo - Wikipedia


----------



## Starless74

ohbice said:


> Aiuto:Corsivo - Wikipedia


A scanso di equivoci, le pagine "*aiuto:*[...]" di Wikipedia forniscono le linee guida per la formattazione del testo su Wikipedia e basta, ad es. per ragioni di praticità, peso in byte della pagina, leggibilità da parte di persone con deficit ecc., non sull'oggettiva correttezza stilistica. Ad esempio, il testo giustificato è proibito su Wikipedia perché alcuni dislessici hanno difficoltà a leggerlo, ma ovviamente non perché sia "un errore" in sé.


----------



## ohbice

Tra virgolette - Il Mestiere di Scrivere - Blog


----------



## marcogaiotto

Grazie ancora....Siete stati davvero gentili....


----------

